# libdbus-glib-1.la not found/not readable error

## AnimAlf

Hola, me ocurre lo mismo que comentan en este hilo: libdbus-glib-1.la not found/not readable error [solved], pero ... no se si es que no se ver cómo se soluciona  :Sad: 

el problema me lo da emergiendo evolution, en principio sólo tengo:

```
keeper lib # ls libdbus-glib-1.*

libdbus-glib-1.a   libdbus-glib-1.so.2

libdbus-glib-1.so  libdbus-glib-1.so.2.1.0
```

Dicen que con lafilefixer los archivos *.la se reparan ... pero no se generan. Entonces. Ahi no se que hacer.

Lo más cercano que tengo es libglib-2.0.la pero no creo que tenga nada que ver con el archivo que me pide.

¿Cómo genero este archivo?

ThnkS

----------

## gringo

no se trata de generar, se trata de eliminar. lafilefixer elimina cualquier entrada que haga referencia a archivos .la asi que realemente debe ser tan sencillo como lo que apuntan en el otro hilo :

emerge lafilefixer && lafilefixer --justfixit && emerge evolution

saluetes

----------

## AnimAlf

Que bien ..

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.30.3
```

gracias ya tenía ganas de llegar aquí  :Wink:  Y entiendo el uso de lafilefixer, con el que sólo lo aplicaba antes al directorio /usr/lib

SaludOS

----------

